# Prenatal vitamins containing iodine and Hashimoto's Hypothyroidism



## mattsmama (Jan 11, 2011)

I have Hashimoto's underactive thyroid and am currently taking a prenatal vitamin that does not contain iodine.  Would I be better taking a vitamin which does contain iodine or one without?

Thank you


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi,

Are you taking thyroxine replacement from your GP? I would avoid taking anything that increases iodine intake if you are already stabilised on treatment. If you wish to change your supplement either before or during pregnancy I would seek advice from your prescriber on this.

Best wishes
Maz x


----------



## mattsmama (Jan 11, 2011)

Thank you very much for your reply.  Yes  I am taking Levothyroxine as prescribed by my GP and  I will stick with the Sanatogen Mum to Be which is one of the few prenatal vitamins which doesn't contain iodine.  thanks again for your reply x


----------

